

Google owns Googli.ng, Bing owns Bi.ng - thornjm
http://googli.ng

======
m4tt
Context: [http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/02/08/google-and-
microso...](http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/02/08/google-and-microsoft-
snap-up-googli-ng-and-bi-ng-domains/)

------
kenver
They should probably pick up Bingi.ng too.

